# kathyceja



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 34833


View attachment 34841


View attachment 34849


View attachment 34857


View attachment 34865


The 2nd animal print is exquisite. ..a personal favorite


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Cathy  I really like the second one, it looks so pretty!! I was looking online and saw some fabric designs. I found some I really liked. I will post the pics so you could let me know if you could get any of these


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds good.. try fabric. Com they have a big selection just search minkys


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Sounds good.. try fabric. Com they have a big selection just search minkys


Will try fabric.com


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just finished looking at the fabrics and found these. There are so many I like!! Let me know which ones you can get and use for a blanket with shag.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Cathy, I love what you are doing. These are the fabrics for blankets? Can you make beds out of these also?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Hi Cathy, I love what you are doing. These are the fabrics for blankets? Can you make beds out of these also?


Yes, I can make bed with this as well.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I just finished looking at the fabrics and found these. There are so many I like!! Let me know which ones you can get and use for a blanket with shag.


I have never seen the first one. THe 2nd one I have been searching for for a few months, doesn't seem like anyone online carries it nor does the 2 local fabric stores near me. Any of the other ones I can get. Let me know what you decide


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I have never seen the first one. THe 2nd one I have been searching for for a few months, doesn't seem like anyone online carries it nor does the 2 local fabric stores near me. Any of the other ones I can get. Let me know what you decide


Ok Thanks Cathy. I love the second one, have you seen something similar to it, maybe light pink with white designs? I also found these that I really like  Please let me know if you can get them or something similar. Lol It is so hard to decide!! They all look so pretty!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

The last one is the same as the pillow cant find it T and I searched high and low. The one before that is awesome. .do u have a website you found it on? I have seen that animal print so it shouldn't be a problem. and the other 2 are ffairly easy to get. I can get minky dot which is the one that looks like it has bumps


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> The last one is the same as the pillow cant find it T and I searched high and low. The one before that is awesome. .do u have a website you found it on? I have seen that animal print so it shouldn't be a problem. and the other 2 are ffairly easy to get. I can get minky dot which is the one that looks like it has bumps


Aww I just loved that last one. I think I might of found it, Is this the same one?? https://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/Prod/MY0373-pink-natural-minky-fleur-paisley 
Yes I just love the one before it too. Hmm I can't remember where I found it but I think it was on etsy but I also found it somewhere else: http://tourance.com/product/baby-and-toddler-blankets/ziza-duotone-blanket-cream-pink/
That's great, can you get the first one with the purple pattern in a pink color and the pattern in the third pic in the pink and white? Thanks Cathy


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm confused what one? How about this narrow it down to 2 post pics and I will let u know if I can get it.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

If u you decide on the last one it's going to increase the price only because its more than I usually pay and ordering from them they will charge shipping


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I'm confused what one? How about this narrow it down to 2 post pics and I will let u know if I can get it.


Sorry Cathy, I just re-read and realized how confusing it sounds. I will see if I can delete some pics to have the ones I really really like.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol..ok thank you


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Lol..ok thank you


You're Welcome  I think I just narrowed it down to my favorite 5 lol. But I really love these last two!! Do you think you can get them from the links I gave you??


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> If u you decide on the last one it's going to increase the price only because its more than I usually pay and ordering from them they will charge shipping


Just saw this post  I do love the last one. About how much would it be for this last one??


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I only see 1 or donu mean both fabrics on that blanket? Links for this one takes me to site with pre made blankets


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Ooopps just seen both of These..lol. $10 extra for the paisley print. But I'm still searching for better price. Found it in another color for less. Blue and beige..


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I only see 1 or donu mean both fabrics on that blanket? Links for this one takes me to site with pre made blankets





cpaoline said:


> Ooopps just seen both of These..lol. $10 extra for the paisley print. But I'm still searching for better price. Found it in another color for less. Blue and beige..


I was also doing a search of these two and found a couple websites.Hopefully in one of these links you can find a better price 

Here are the paisley:
https://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/Prod/MY0373-pink-natural-minky-fleur-paisley
Minky Fleur Paisley | Minky Baby Fabric
Pink/Natural Minky Fleur Paisley - MY0373 - Fabric By The Yard At Discount Prices

And here is the one for the frosted zebra on the second to last pic:
https://www.fabric.com/buy/fe-853/minky-frosted-zebra-cuddle-brown
Frosted Zebra Cuddle Coral [fzccoral] : Shannon Fabrics - Wholesale Fabrics Faux Furs, Snuggly Cuddle, Ultra Plush Minky and Super Soft Silky Satin, | AA TECH DESIGN |


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks..some you have to buy by the bolt which is over 10 yards..lol. That's alot of blankets


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Thanks..some you have to buy by the bolt which is over 10 yards..lol. That's alot of blankets


You're Welcome. wow that's alot!! I just posted the links on the last post  Hope these links have a better price and you don't have to buy that much lol.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I I found the same ones. Shannon fabrics u need a business license to order from. And the frosted zebra from fabric. Com doesn't have the pink. I can get the other one but thier still wacking me on shipping. It's ur choice if u want that fabric total for blanket is 45 plus plus whatever it costs to ship to you. Meanwhile I want the pink frosted zebra for myself. .lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Yes I I found the same ones. Shannon fabrics u need a business license to order from. And the frosted zebra from fabric. Com doesn't have the pink. I can get the other one but thier still wacking me on shipping. It's ur choice if u want that fabric total for blanket is 45 plus plus whatever it costs to ship to you. Meanwhile I want the pink frosted zebra for myself. .lol


I kept on looking and I think these are the only sites that have these. Aww that's too bad I really liked that frosted zebra one with pink too. I wish fabric.com had it in the pink.It looks much better with the pink. I really do love that pink one,it looks gorgeous with the shag in the picture!! The price sounds great for such a pretty blanket.About how much would the shipping be? lol Hopefully you can find it


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol what's ur zip code


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Lol what's ur zip code


It's 97306 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

You are so talented we are fortunate to have u do you have pics of the beds you make?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> It's 97306
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2 days priority mail is $11 and standard mail is $9. 
So is this your final answer ???? LOL. The Pink Fleur paisley with white shag? Let me know i can put the order in today.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> You are so talented we are fortunate to have u do you have pics of the beds you make?


I will have the bed done tonight in Minky's. THere is a pic of the bed done in fleece in the buy/sell forum under Chi Tulip Beds. But I will be posting tonight. Also going to post the Minky Snuggle Nap Sack shortly. Keep an eye out. It is just a sample but for sale as well can be made with any material.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hurry up and order the material already. You know I'm already in withdrawal. Hahaha!!!

Cathy is making me a minky shag bed. When it's done, I'll post pics. I chose black, white and red shag, with a fancy white ribbon adorned with Bling in the center of the ribbon.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

TLI said:


> Hurry up and order the material already. You know I'm already in withdrawal. Hahaha!!!
> 
> Cathy is making me a minky shag bed. When it's done, I'll post pics. I chose black, white and red shag, with a fancy white ribbon adorned with Bling in the center of the ribbon.


Didn't know bling was possible and ribbons omg all the choices are making my head spin.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Didn't know bling was possible and ribbons omg all the choices are making my head spin.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> 2 days priority mail is $11 and standard mail is $9.
> So is this your final answer ???? LOL. The Pink Fleur paisley with white shag? Let me know i can put the order in today.


Thanks Cathy. Yes this is my final answer thousands of fabrics later lol  But can you make it cream shag please?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Hurry up and order the material already. You know I'm already in withdrawal. Hahaha!!!
> 
> Cathy is making me a minky shag bed. When it's done, I'll post pics. I chose black, white and red shag, with a fancy white ribbon adorned with Bling in the center of the ribbon.


Lol!! You're a bad shopping influence T haha!! I couldn't resist buying one of Cathy's blankets after seeing your adorable chis cuddled in their gorgeous blankets 

The bed Cathy is making you sounds great!! I'm sure it will turn out gorgeous!! Those colors you chose will look so pretty together!! And the white bow with bling will make it look even prettier!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thanks Cathy. Yes this is my final answer thousands of fabrics later lol  But can you make it cream shag please?


No probelm! I'll get an order in today...T should be happy with that..lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is an example. This was all chosen by me. You pick your fabrics, ribbon colors, Cathy probably will have a brooch that she'll use. I'm not sure on that, have to ask her. But yes, you can customize them to your liking. 

This is exactly like the beds that Cathy makes. 











You can go fancy like this, or more basics with choices of fleece.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> No probelm! I'll get an order in today...T should be happy with that..lol


Thank You so much Cathy!! Lol I'm sure she will  Can't wait to see the shag bed you're making for T!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> No probelm! I'll get an order in today...T should be happy with that..lol


Wheewwww!!!! I was beginning to think I was going to have to bust out the cartoons.  Hehehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thank You so much Cathy!! Lol I'm sure she will  Can't wait to see the shag bed you're making for T!!


I'm very impatient. Can you tell?  Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Lol!! You're a bad shopping influence T haha!! I couldn't resist buying one of Cathy's blankets after seeing your adorable chis cuddled in their gorgeous blankets
> 
> The bed Cathy is making you sounds great!! I'm sure it will turn out gorgeous!! Those colors you chose will look so pretty together!! And the white bow with bling will make it look even prettier!! Can't wait to see pics!!


Haha!!! I promise you'll love the blanket, and so will Lluvia.  They are truly gorgeous, and SO SOFT!

I'll show you a peek of the material.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The new bed material.

outside minky print. 










Inside minky shag.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I'm very impatient. Can you tell?  Lol


Haha yes I can tell and how can't you with such beauties


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Haha yes I can tell and how can't you with such beauties


Awwww, thank you Kathy!!! xxxxx


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Haha!!! I promise you'll love the blanket, and so will Lluvia.  They are truly gorgeous, and SO SOFT!
> 
> I'll show you a peek of the material.


I'm sure we will love it!! Lluvia is loving the shag material!! It's so very soft and pretty!! I'm so excited, can't wait to get it


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> The new bed material.
> 
> outside minky print.
> 
> ...


OMG the fabric looks amazingly soft and gorgeous!!I'm loving the color combinations!! You have such a great taste in beds and blankets!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I know what you mean. When mine are in the making, I get so excited!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG the fabric looks amazingly soft and gorgeous!!I'm loving the color combinations!! You have such a great taste in beds and blankets!!


You are very kind!! Thank you so much, Kathy! xxx I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> You are very kind!! Thank you so much, Kathy! xxx I can't wait to see it completed.





TLI said:


> I know what you mean. When mine are in the making, I get so excited!!!





TLI said:


> Awwww, thank you Kathy!!! xxxxx


Aww You're Welcome T! Be sure to post lots of pics when you receive it  I'm so tempted to get one of those beds but I must resist for now, I have been spending like crazy lol.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

maybe i should come out with a payment plan.................lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> maybe i should come out with a payment plan.................lol


LOL That would be a great idea Cathy!! But with no interest haha


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lmoa.....Your fabric is ordered, i let you know when it comes in, hopefully not too long


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> lmoa.....Your fabric is ordered, i let you know when it comes in, hopefully not too long


Thank You so much Cathy!! I'm so excited to see how my blanket will turn out!!


----------

